# Need a fuel injector, What Kind



## knight1103 (Jun 25, 2008)

I have a 1998 Nissan Maxima. I believe that it is a GXE (how do you know for sure) but need to make sure what engine type it is (how do I find out). I have looked up fuel injectors but they list two different types (one with green markings and one with yellow markings). I am not sure which one I need. It is the fuel injector for cylinder # 2. I was also wondering if anyone knows a good place to buy a fuel injector and upper plenum gasket kit. Any help would be appreciated and please forgive me for my "lack of knowledge".

Thanks


----------



## knight1103 (Jun 25, 2008)

I have clarified the engine type and believe that it is a GXE (power everything, keypad locks etc...)

I still am stumpted on what Fuel injector to get (yellow dot or green dot)?

Thanks


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

Do you have a 98 or 93/94?
the injectors are very different.

Let me know and I will get you the correct parts


----------



## knight1103 (Jun 25, 2008)

Sorry, I accidently typed in the wrong year in the first post.

It is a 1994 Nissan Maxima GXE, engine VG3OE, manufacture date 9/93.

I spoke with a tech at advanced auto parts online and according to there book, vehicles made 2/04 and before get a yellow dot (lower fuel pressure) and vehicles made 3/04 or later get a green dot (higher pressure).

Does that sound right to anyone?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

doesn't sound right to me. I have never seen a specific point where it changes between yellow and green dots.
if you are doing all 6 in makes no difference.
otherwise, you may be able to see the dot once you remove the connector from it.


----------



## knight1103 (Jun 25, 2008)

internetautomart said:


> doesn't sound right to me. I have never seen a specific point where it changes between yellow and green dots.
> if you are doing all 6 in makes no difference.
> otherwise, you may be able to see the dot once you remove the connector from it.



You were right....

I had ordered the yellow dot based off of the information that I had received and it was the wrong one. 

I guess the only way to know is to look at the fuel injectors prior to purchasing new ones.......what a bummer.

However....car now runs like new.


----------

